# Expobar with wood ;o)



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes and no. They are made by a guy in the States called Dave Stephens. You can find him on Home Barista under the name cannonfodder. He makes these with a wood of your choice for whatever machine you have. He made a whole batch of these, and some in birseye maple for Bella Barista (which is where these came from). Some of the stuff he makes is out of this world, but pricey.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

That looks stunning.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It's only in the mind, obviously, but it somehow makes the whole process seem more organic and less mechanical


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice, jealous. Not personally my fave shade of wood but a huge step-up from plastic...and African Violet wood would be very very wallet damaging! Can only dream


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Not my favourite wood either, but, in fact very big but, you have to consider the other wood around it, so in this case it blends in beautifully


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

How clean is your machine!!!!

I am embarrassed by how dull mines next to yours! What do you clean it with??


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Quick wipe with a very slightly moist tea towel


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

How moist?

And why aren't there coffee grounds all over your worktop?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use a cheap micro-fibre cloth and achieve similar level of shine although you want to see the state of my Mazzer : (


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

I want it!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> How moist?


Slightly



> And why aren't there coffee grounds all over your worktop?


Because I'm not a clumsy c***


----------



## BintanMan (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow - nice machine. And great to see a Gruffalo calendar in the background


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Not my favourite wood either, but, in fact very big but, you have to consider the other wood around it, so in this case it blends in beautifully


Matches the kitchen very well indeed.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Seeing machines like this just make me want to spend a lot of money upgrading then a lot more doing such a thing! So nice!







But I'll resist. Apparently you can mod a Ponte Vecchio, must try it some day.


----------



## chequ3r (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow - pretty nice modification there


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Possibly the most beautiful machine I've seen yet!


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow ! How 'pimped' is that







Ironically I found a guy in the UK while surfing earlier that does a similar set of mods, link below:

http://www.spanglefish.com/avicennassolution/index.asp?pageid=262866


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Your pictures aren't working, any chance you could fix them please as I'd love to see your machine with the wood handles?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/hand-turned-birdseye-maple-wood-handle-steam-and-lever-set-6mm-x-6mm.html

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/hand-turned-bacote-wood-handle-steam-and-lever-set-6mm-x-6mm.html

Although sadly no pics with them on a machine. If you could post them again expo that would be appreciated - tempted to get a set for mine....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does this help? I bought a set and I also can get them made localy from a variety of woods. I have just received the water/steam knob to show my wood turner who is going to see if he can replicate something

  

I had forgotten I had made this!. Those were the days when I was a pump boy


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

David, can you get them made for any model or even at least a specific thread size? I fancy a set for my fracino.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kind of sort of yes!

PM me your phone number and I can put you in touch with Duncan. Most pf hamdles are the same but te water/steam have to be worked around normally


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Kind of sort of yes!
> 
> PM me your phone number and I can put you in touch with Duncan. Most pf hamdles are the same but te water/steam have to be worked around normally


If it makes it any cheaper I might be up for this also for my fracino classic. Would want a dark wood tho...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> tempted to get a set for mine....


You plumped for the brewtus is the end then Jeebsy??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Duncan will only work with un endangered woods, so it cuts out most of the stuff the american guy on HB uses. IMHO this is the nicest one he does

  

It is oak


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I've got time for oak









Think I'd prefer it unvarnished tho. Get it looking nicely worn...or maybe use some Dutch Oil?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That'll look lovely in mine as I'm in an open plan chapel conversion with oak throughout.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Duncan will only work with un endangered woods, so it cuts out most of the stuff the american guy on HB uses. IMHO this is the nicest one he does
> 
> 
> 
> It is oak


That is very nice


----------

